# from slice to pull??



## boxerdogs (May 15, 2006)

i used to slice my driver but then i started to take an easier swing rather than try to kill it and that worked for about a month but now all the time i seem to pull the shot about 20-30 yards left can anyone tell me why?:thumbsup:


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

I know for me if I break my wrists (cock them) to much in my backswing, I will get that type of shot.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Your swing path is still outside-in but now your face is square/closed so it's not slicing.


----------

